# Newcastle-Gateshead Winter Festival



## Rocket Romano (Nov 29, 2005)

http://www.visitnewcastlegateshead.com/winterfestivalIndex.php?s=10

Looks good. Flaming riverboats and the UK's biggest pyrotechnics display. Sounds fun.

Lots of other interesting tidbits on as well


----------



## Firky (Nov 29, 2005)

I doubt it will be bigger than the thing they did for Trafalgar200, down in the Solent.

It does look cool though, I picked up a leaflet on it today.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Nov 29, 2005)

Should point out for any Daily Mail readers that its a celebration of the City in Winter and not a PC drive to boot out Christmas


----------



## mrkikiet (Nov 29, 2005)

just loads of fireworks isn't it?


----------



## Firky (Nov 29, 2005)

Nah, they got all sorts of stuff going on, farmers markets, ice rinks, guided tours, and opening up the victoria tunnel.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Nov 29, 2005)

The Victoria Whatnow?

Sorry. I've just linked the website from the billboards I've seen around town


----------



## janeb (Nov 30, 2005)

The Victorian tunnels around the Ouseburn - looks really good, been meaning to do this tour for ages so think I'll make an effort this time to get on, apparently books up really fast.  Also fancy the spooky / ghost tour in mid Dec, and def the burning of a boat down the Tyne

janeb x


----------



## Rocket Romano (Dec 9, 2005)

BUMP

Greys Monument set on fire, every half hour til Xmas


----------



## exleper (Dec 9, 2005)

set on fire??  the monument?

please elaborate..


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Dec 10, 2005)

The North East's homage to arson, may I ask?


----------



## Rocket Romano (Dec 10, 2005)

exleper said:
			
		

> set on fire??  the monument?
> 
> please elaborate..



The old Earl (the top bit, where you used to be able to get up to) is shooting out flames and recreating the effect of the top of the monument being on fire

Group F or someone like that, they're behind all the pyrotechnics to come


----------



## Firky (Dec 10, 2005)

I've been up Grey's Monument... its made of stern so it aint ganna bern.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Dec 18, 2005)

Explosions and light shows and other cool Group F stuff starts.............



now


----------



## janeb (Dec 19, 2005)

Top fireworks, esp when the bridge went up (lifted that is, not in flames  )


----------



## chrissie (Dec 19, 2005)

Bugger me.  I just live here.

Who advertises this stuff?

And is the scaffolding that the City Fathers allow to be out up every year (outside the bank just down from the Theatre Royal this year) part of the attraction?

Humbug!


----------



## free spirit (Dec 20, 2005)

> Bugger me. I just live here.
> 
> Who advertises this stuff?



yeah my thoughts too, except i know the answer and have worked for them so have to bite my tongue somewhat  

can anyone explain the logic of cancelling the big new years eve midnight quayside fireworks one year coz the money would be better spent on a series of activities called the 'winter festival', only to stage a big entirely pointless fireworks display the next year on the quayside as the main bit of said winter festival on that highly significant date in the calender 18th december.

numpties of the highest order IMHO  
 <shit so much for biting my tongue eh>


----------



## Rocket Romano (Dec 20, 2005)

Best part of the Festival was the continental food stalls by Greys Monument.

Which was met with some shocking comments from the local paper


----------



## mrkikiet (Dec 20, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Which was met with some shocking comments from the local paper


presumably the chronicle?

surely the 18th december fireworks is a 'family friendly' occasion, whereas new years eve is just an excuse for older people to drink too much. This is showing how geared towards the family newcastle gateshead is....


----------



## Rocket Romano (Dec 20, 2005)

The Chronicle rallied behind traders on Northumberland Street (thats 2 of them!) and a few other stallholders that do nothing but complain 24/7 365 whether it be continental markets or traffic calming causing them problems.

The Chronicle rallied behind local produce and compensation claims and its Vent Your Spleen columns and Have Your Say (both letters pages) were filled with utter claptrap from the likes of  Mrs Little Englander from Ashington who demanded these foreign invaders with their paella and quality cheap goods be removed to allow the overpriced tat filled local stalls to take pride of place


----------

